# my three year old lhasa attacked new puppy



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

hi 
any information or help greatly appreciated
we have just brought a new puppy home two days ago he is a golden retriever 7 weeks of age, our three year old lhasa apso attacked him within 5 minutes of being in the garden quite visiously.
since then we have crated the puppy and have them in same room only if we are there, sometimes puppy is in crate and older dog still growls and bears teeth at him when he lifts his head.
have had both in same room only when there are two of us and we can watch the older dog closely
we never expected him to be overly happy with the new puppy but thought he would ignore him and avoid him
we didnt think he would be physically aggresive to new pup.

we thought of a muzzel till he became accustomed to the pup and realised he was staying but was advised against this.

have been told that once we can walk the two of them together that it will become easier.

has anyone else had this problem?
is there any suggestions?
and hopefully will this get better?

thankuyo


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your first post - sorry that the following lines will appear harsh, but I think you need a short message that cuts through the fuzziness of puppy-eyes.

From the words you use: you just brought a new dog into the home of your existing dog and are surprised that it got attacked? *Isn't it pretty obvious !!!* :frown2:

There are multiple threads on here and in other places that detail how to introduce a new dog to a household, I know, I have written this out at least four times on this site alone.

To introduce a new dog to your family you need to allow both dogs to meet on *neutral ground*, sniff each other and walk together, if you can feed them a few treats together and then come home together by walking, *NOT* putting them in the car and driving home.

It's important that the pup has a place to go of it's own to sleep as sleeping is a full time occupation for a few weeks/months.

Easier if you are feeding raw as you can feed both dogs together by hand, so the pup learns to sit and take food from the boss. The older dog sees that the pup is being fed by the boss and is a family member.

Do grooming sessions together, so the older dog smells can be brushed into the pup, also they see that grooming is a family activity.

Walking together - allowing for the reduced walking time of the pup (+5 minutes per month of age).

It takes about 10 days to go from avoidance and growling to play-mates.

*How can I write this?*

Just over two months ago my wife gave me 20 minutes notice  that we were taking on a 3 month old Golden Retriever, it took a few minutes to sort out some chicken legs and a makeshift collar & leash then grab our big 3yr old rottie-cross and 5yr bitza. We took the dogs to meet the pup at a nearby house, share food and come home together. :thumbup1:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

If you knew your dog wouldn't be happy with it why did you get another puppy? How can you think that living a life of ignoring and avoiding another dog that lives with him is a good life let alone what's actually happened! 

This is a tricky situation. I will say there's not always a happy ending in these situations. When I was younger my parents bought to yorkie puppies that were from the same litter and we had to give one of them up for adoption because he was trying to kill the other one at only 10 months old. And they were brothers, not strangers being brought into the home!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wondered, why did you buy a second dog when you knew the first dog wouldnt be happy?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it's entirely normal for someone with an established dog to think it won't be 'overly happy' about the arrival of a new puppy. Most of the time the older dog adapts and comes to be friends with the new arrival. When I was looking for a second dog, I decided on a puppy as it would be less hard on my first dog than bringing in something full grown. Even then I was worried about how she'd react to the pup. She met the litter when we went to pick one, but refused to even look at them. When we went back to collect the puppy, she ignored them again. We had a 4-hour jouney so stopped for a walk and toilet halfway, again no interest. For the first few days the older dog Ziggy would curl her lip at the pup (Kite), esp. when Kite tried to suckle off her. Then the warnings just stopped and they started getting on, gradually starting to play together.

This seems to be a quite normal pattern. Slating the OP for bringing in a new puppy seems very harsh to me. Are you supposed to not get another dog because it will put the older one's nose out of joint for a bit? Any dog will initially resent the presence of competition for its major resource (ie the owner) but as social animals they adapt.

OP never said they KNEW the older dog wouldn't be happy, just that they EXPECTED it. 

OK, so what to do about it. Not letting them meet outside was a mistake, but there's not much you can do about that now. 

Carabrooke, you say the pup was attacked viciously. Were there any actual injuries? It could have been 'I'm boss, don't you go getting any ideas' if not. A warning. They sound worse than they are. How is the Lhasa generally around other dogs?

Spend quality time with your Lhasa, so they know they still matter to you. Give them extra fuss and the best treats you can get your hands on while the puppy is close, so Lhasa comes to see presence of puppy = good things. Walking both round the garden together on lead may help, (one on either side of you) but it would be better not to let them out together to fun freely until they have started to bond.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tau completely ignored Rhuna for nearly a week, before all of a sudden she decided that it might actually be quite good fun. 

Just a note of caution to the OP, you won't be able to walk your GR pup for quite some time, as with all pups, you need to be cautious about overdoing things, if they have the propensity to develop joint issues, over exercise could well exacerbate this. If you've bought from health tested parents (hip scores and elbow grades etc) then you may have more of an idea of the history of the health behind the parents, but should still stick to the five minute rule, which is five minutes forced lead walking per day, for each month old the puppy is. So your pup will only need ten minutes forced lead walking, by the time it's 8 weeks old, at 12 weeks, you should be around 15 mins per day, this is exercise where a pup has no option but to follow you, play exercise is completely different. 

Do you have any friends near you with dogs that may tolerate a puppy more, where you could take him round for soclialisation, it may help teach your pup some manners with other dogs, and you don't want to risk him being undersocialised just because he doesn't get on with your older dog. As long as other dogs are vaccinated, your pup can mix with them in their own house/garden


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Congratulations on your first post - sorry that the following lines will appear harsh, but I think you need a short message that cuts through the fuzziness of puppy-eyes.
> 
> From the words you use: you just brought a new dog into the home of your existing dog and are surprised that it got attacked? *Isn't it pretty obvious !!!* :frown2:
> 
> ...


So you were born a dog expert then and knew exactly what to do from the off. Ive got over 20yrs experience but know I made some blunders when I got my first dogs. No ones perfect. Maybe you should cut the OP some slack explaining things to them in a more productive way and suggesting a way forward would be more productive. I notice this isnt the first time you have "helped" an OP with the same sort of attitude either.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carabrooke said:


> hi
> any information or help greatly appreciated
> we have just brought a new puppy home two days ago he is a golden retriever 7 weeks of age, our three year old lhasa apso attacked him within 5 minutes of being in the garden quite visiously.
> since then we have crated the puppy and have them in same room only if we are there, sometimes puppy is in crate and older dog still growls and bears teeth at him when he lifts his head.
> ...


When you say the Older dog attacked the pup within 5 minutes of being in the garden, did he actually physically bite him, or was it all noise snapping and growling and lunging at him? How did the pup react? Did he take it in good heart and just back off, or did he seem really frightened by the whole ordeal? If pup wasnt terrified and run for his life and the older dog didnt actually lay into him and bite him and keep up the attack then personally I would say all is not lost.

A sensible older dog does and will give a pup boundaries as soon as they land.
If they didnt then the pup can make the older dogs life a living hell and give them no respite at all, unless the older dog can control the situation. Usually a calm savvy older dog will just totally ignore a pup, wont entertain it in the slightest, then when they are happy they will begin to entertain and "allow" the pup to interact on their terms when they know they have control. Other dogs who may not be so stable will growl snap and even lunge and chase off a pup, it can look frightening, but if the older dog doesnt actually physically harm the pup and the pup doesnt look terrified or worried its usually OK.

Personally I would carry on with what you are doing, have pup in the crate, so the older dog is getting used to him being in his space, Watch the older dog if he does relax, stops growling, or even just glances at pup with out pulling a face or a rumble then praise and give him treats.

Things to watch for that can cause him to react will be, Food, toys, chews, attention, confined spaces, times of hyper excitement like visitors coming and leads coming out for a walk. You need to play these down for now, until they have sorted themselves out.

Once the older dog seems a little happier, then I would have both dogs out in the living space on leads, with one of you holding pup at one end of the room
and the other holding the older dog, and work on that. Praising odler dog when he is calm and doesnt react to the pup and especially when he can look at him without any reaction.

Two days is early days. Just take your time and make sure you dont rock the boat setting up a failure by avoiding the triggers mentioned above. You could have had a better start true, but with care and time it doesnt neccessarily mean all is lost. Just dont rush it.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

carabrooke said:


> hi
> any information or help greatly appreciated
> we have just brought a new puppy home two days ago he is a golden retriever 7 weeks of age, our three year old lhasa apso attacked him within 5 minutes of being in the garden quite visiously.
> since then we have crated the puppy and have them in same room only if we are there, sometimes puppy is in crate and older dog still growls and bears teeth at him when he lifts his head.
> ...


I have been in this situation with my two boys. When I got Buster, Coles (my other dog) snarled and growled at Buster and even attacked him. Buster was going to be either carted off to a rescue or, I felt, would get into the wrong hands due to his breed, so I had no time for them to meet on neutral ground.

Anyway, keep the dogs separated (one crated, as you are doing) until you can walk both dogs together. It should get easier once you are able to walk them together. They should get used to each other. I'm not saying they will definitely get on, only time will tell. Never leave them unsupervised until you are sure they are getting on.

After walking them a good few times, if you feel they are getting on (there's no growling or snarling when walking them together), let them off their leads, get them to sit together and give them a treat each and then let them play/run but watch their interactions closely.

I won't lie to you and say it will be easy because it won't, its hard work and dedication but it can be achieved.

Take things slowly and at your own pace. I wish you the best of luck and hope to read in a few months that all is well.

HTH and please keep us updated as to progress if you can.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

"Born a dog expert" That's a bit harsh isn't it ! Hahahahahahah.

Not at all - but as I have an interest on dog related issues I have taken the time and trouble to read about areas in which I'm ignorant or have no experience.

The OP is an established dog owner and has been a site member for two years, one might have thought that thinking about future dog interactions would be something on to "to do" list prior to collecting the new pup?

I do think that there are lots of 'soft' members on this forum that are quick to produce *tea & sympathy* responses, it needs a few straight talking responses to cut through the fluff and nonsense.

This forum has a lot worst than me, having been subjected to harsh responses myself and the lovely racist responses in another thread in these pages. I note that those posts were deleted but the admin staff here did not respond to my 'reports' - ignore the problem and it goes away??

So apart form implying the OP has been naive in one short phrase I've offered supportive information, where as your post is just slating me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Congratulations on your first post - sorry that the following lines will appear harsh, but I think you need a short message that cuts through the fuzziness of puppy-eyes.
> 
> From the words you use: you just brought a new dog into the home of your existing dog and are surprised that it got attacked? *Isn't it pretty obvious !!!* :frown2:
> 
> ...





Manoy Moneelil said:


> "Born a dog expert" That's a bit harsh isn't it ! Hahahahahahah.
> 
> Not at all - but as I have an interest on dog related issues I have taken the time and trouble to read about areas in which I'm ignorant or have no experience.
> 
> ...


Not slating you just telling you the truth. The short phase as you put it consisted of. "I think you need a short message that cuts through the fuzziness of puppy eyes". "Isnt it pretty obvious" In Bold accompanied by frowns etc etc. (Obviously not becausse the poor OP wouldnt be worried and stressed out!!) or how about "There are multiple threads I know I have written it out at least four times alone".

Well bully for you Ive lost count of some of the ones Ive repeated, and I dont care because I come on to try to help people in need, in the hope that it will make a difference. That pup, problem dog etc will become a success and turn around what might be a situation where the pup/dog turns out to be yet another statistic in a re-homing centre because the owner has been made to feel stupid and cant cope.

I take it the tea and sympathy are a pop at my posts, if so again I dont care,
if you can explain to people why a dog does what it does, make suggestions to rectify the problem, and then take the time to explain why you are doing these things and what you hope to acheve by them, its helps the person to understand fully and more likely to see the problem through and understand.

You say you have been subjected to harsh responses, ever thought as the saying goes you reap what you sow. If you post with comments that are inflammatory and not altogether very nice, then you have to expect some back.
So there you have it!!!!!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not hijack someone else's thread to propagate your point of view and use it as an vehicle rather than use the private messaging feature - this says alot about your personality cult seeking status.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Why not hijack someone else's thread to propagate your point of view and use it as an vehicle rather than use the private messaging feature - this says alot about your personality cult seeking status.


No, Just what you see is what you get Im afraid, Ive got nothing to hide.


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

thankyou for the advice from all,

i did introduce my older dog to puppy in neutral territory and also took him when we went to view puppies, i am not niave and did a bit of homework before hand.

i had a golden retriever dog when i brought my lhasa apso home three years ago. have done this before with no problems.
sadly our golden retriever died last year and we have waited a year before buying another, it is entirely up to me if i have one or ten dogs and feel very offended coming on here for a bit of advice re the aggresion to new pup and being reprimanded from people ( who dont know me dont know anything about me) when i only asked for a little advice form possibly ohters who had been in this situation.
i really didnt think pet forums were used in this way to patronise anyone, thought it was for advice and help.

anyway things are still bad with my older lhasa and he has done more than growl has actualy shook the pup. luckily pup is bigger than my lhasa and no harm was done but have spoken to vet re all this and have began using rescue remedy today to see if this calms my older dog a bit so he doesnt feel threatened, im doing everything which ive read on hear and other sites also spoken to behaviuor nurse at vet,

im hopefull it gets better but really only wanted to hear from others who have been through same and can shed some light on what to do for best for both dogs.

regards


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Congratulations on your first post - sorry that the following lines will appear harsh, but I think you need a short message that cuts through the fuzziness of puppy-eyes.
> 
> From the words you use: you just brought a new dog into the home of your existing dog and are surprised that it got attacked? *Isn't it pretty obvious !!!* :frown2:
> 
> ...





Sled dog hotel said:


> So you were born a dog expert then and knew exactly what to do from the off. Ive got over 20yrs experience but know I made some blunders when I got my first dogs. No ones perfect. Maybe you should cut the OP some slack explaining things to them in a more productive way and suggesting a way forward would be more productive. I notice this isnt the first time you have "helped" an OP with the same sort of attitude either.


 my three year old lhasa... 28-12-2011 10:43 PM Manoy Moneelil Constructive comments for the OP or me ?

Thanks for the Red rep Manoy Moneelil!!!!!!

The constructive comments were actually for you, for bullying the OP who was asking for help. At least I had the Balls to do it on the open forum and not sneak about red repping you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> "Born a dog expert" That's a bit harsh isn't it ! Hahahahahahah.
> 
> Not at all - but as I have an interest on dog related issues I have taken the time and trouble to read about areas in which I'm ignorant or have no experience.
> 
> ...


Just to keep it up front, Ive red repped you too by the way!!!!!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

When we got Dexter just over a year ago, Poppy my yorkie hated him with a passion! She snarled and snapped at him if he so much looked at her. The other 2 dogs were ok with him.. so he learned to stay away from Poppy. Then, one day, she just changed. We had made sure they were never left unsupervised, always crated if we weren't around, and gradually she came to accept him. Within a month or so, they became best friends and as they are closest to each other in size, they often curl up together.
Good luck and I am sure taking on board some of the advice given will help your dogs get along together!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I enjoy reading most of the threads/posts on here, some I find informative and helpful. I must say though I really hate the offensive slagging off of each other on here by some members. Surely if you disagree with a persons comments just ignore it, after all I assumed the common bond between members is our love of animals.:frown2:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi carabrooke

How are your dogs getting on now? hope all is well.


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

just an update on my lhasa and puppy
i di post a reply a few days ago but it doesnt appear to be here, 
i only came on to ask question and look for a bit of help from others that may have been in same situation.
im not an expert but have had dogs all my life, my old 15 year old golden retriever died a year ago so my lhasa hasnt been the only dog in our house, but obviously has had full attention for a year until we greived for our old boy. we felt the time was right to bring a puppy and new retriever back into our house and lifes and thought our three year old lhasa would cope ok with it as he is very friendly and when out greets and plays with other dogs when off lead on beach or field. i mad the comment that i didnt think he would be happy as he has had all the attention for a year, only meant it in same way a toddler sometimes doesnt appreciate a new baby in the house, not i dont think a reason to get another, what i didnt expect was the aggresion.
anyway apart from a few good bits of advice and a lot of patronising from this post
we have eventually turned the corner and they are friends well possibly at this point aquaintences! would imagine the friend bit comes later.

long story short, the aggresion lasted two weeks, caging pup, seperate rooms most of the time walks together on beach (as vet told us safe on shorefront to take an unimunized pup) rescue remedy to try and destress lhasa and eventually i gave in and got a muzzle only put it on when i was alone in house and dogs in same room.
xmas day eventually after a visit from friend with two jack russels, lhasa stopped aggresion and accepted him. there has been one scarey moment but no actuall contact made but (touch wood) seems to be over with, im sure there will be times when this little lhasa lets his feelings known again but as the retriever gets bigger which he is by the day now at nine weeks a bit bigger than the lhasa, this aggresive periods will stop.

have a few other problems that was looking for advice but a bit apprehensive to ask on here!!!!!!!

thanks for the positive words


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> Hi carabrooke
> 
> How are your dogs getting on now? hope all is well.


much better thankyou, not perfect but getting there, they are both lovely friendly dogs so hopefully in time they will be best of friends.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

carabrooke said:


> much better thankyou, not perfect but getting there, they are both lovely friendly dogs so hopefully in time they will be best of friends.


Sounds like things have improved and can now only get better in time. Thank you for the update.


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

ive added a couple of updates on here and they dont seem to appear think im doing something wrong, but not sure what
long story cut short but dogs are much better after all positive sugestions and some rescue remedy and muzzle for a few days, lhasa has accepted the puppy.
3 long weeks but no need to shut doors or watch where they both are though obviously for toilet purposes not letting pup roam freely.

thanks for the positive help
will ignore the patronising 
afraid to ask for other problem!!!!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

carabrooke said:


> ive added a couple of updates on here and they dont seem to appear think im doing something wrong, but not sure what
> long story cut short but dogs are much better after all positive sugestions and some rescue remedy and muzzle for a few days, lhasa has accepted the puppy.
> 3 long weeks but no need to shut doors or watch where they both are though obviously for toilet purposes not letting pup roam freely.
> 
> ...


Please Just ask or start a new thread, just ignore any rude comments.


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

just like to add, we are not novices with dogs and behaivour. have had dogs all my life and history of this story is our old retriever who was 15 died a year ago and thought the time was right and we had all had a year to grieve him, to bring another retriever into our family, i did say i didnt think the lhasa would be happy but only meaning it in the sence that he has been only daog with all the attention from the family to himself, in the same way that a toddler doesnt always appreciate a baby coming into the family! not a reason not to get one i wouldnt think. i didnt for one minute think there would be any aggresion, he is a freindly 3 year old who greets and plays with other dogs we meet on beach or in field off the lead.
dogs are never left alone, puppy caged, fed different rooms and older lhasa being fed first, no undue attention put on puppy nad lhasa left out, but this did turn into a bit of a nightmare and i wanted a bit advice from possibley someone on here who had went through similar thing, not all that crap that came with it, dont think the person who was patronising wouldve spoken to me in the street the way they did, but then online sometimes peoples true manners appear

thankyou for all the help and support


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to read about you losing your retrieve. 

I lost my x-rottie nearly 6 years ago and Coles was on his own for four years before I got Buster. What I have noticed with Coles is he is very territorial towards any new males coming into the house but he seems okay with females and totally fine with all dogs outside of the home, unless they have bad manners and he tells them off. I fostered a female bull mastiff this year for around 5 months and there was absolutely no problems whatsoever with Coles and this dog. 

Are your dogs both male?


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> Sorry to read about you losing your retrieve.
> 
> I lost my x-rottie nearly 6 years ago and Coles was on his own for four years before I got Buster. What I have noticed with Coles is he is very territorial towards any new males coming into the house but he seems okay with females and totally fine with all dogs outside of the home, unless they have bad manners and he tells them off. I fostered a female bull mastiff this year for around 5 months and there was absolutely no problems whatsoever with Coles and this dog.
> 
> Are your dogs both male?


Yes both males but the Lhasa was castrated a month ago in time for new puppy coming so possibly his better behaviour towards puppy is due to hormones now tailing off as I know it can take a month or so to stop the testosterone in his system. 
We read up on introducing puppy to an older dog took him for first viewing if pup and when we went to bring him home, he had a run about garden with pup and all was fine till we had them both in our garden shortly afyer coming home 
Think depends on the breed as we had no problem when we brought Lhasa home to our older uncastrated retriever three years ago
All looking good so far this week


----------



## carabrooke (Nov 2, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> Sorry to read about you losing your retrieve.
> 
> I lost my x-rottie nearly 6 years ago and Coles was on his own for four years before I got Buster. What I have noticed with Coles is he is very territorial towards any new males coming into the house but he seems okay with females and totally fine with all dogs outside of the home, unless they have bad manners and he tells them off. I fostered a female bull mastiff this year for around 5 months and there was absolutely no problems whatsoever with Coles and this dog.
> 
> Are your dogs both male?


yes both male though we had lhasa castrated a month before pup came in preperation, we also took lhasa with us when we went to view puppys and to pick him, he also came with us to pick pup up and had a run about the breeders garden with pup for an hour before we came home with him, problem did start as soon as we were in our house and in garden, 
but no problems this week so hopefully thats that sorted,

toilet training is another story, ...............but will get there hasnt helped having such a young pup over christmas when maybe his attention was wandering else where.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

carabrooke said:


> ive added a couple of updates on here and they dont seem to appear think im doing something wrong, but not sure what
> long story cut short but dogs are much better after all positive sugestions and some rescue remedy and muzzle for a few days, lhasa has accepted the puppy.
> 3 long weeks but no need to shut doors or watch where they both are though obviously for toilet purposes not letting pup roam freely.
> 
> ...


Dont you worry you ask away if you have a problem, take no notice.
I have had to introduce dogs in the past and it doesnt always go smoothly, The last two I got, one was a 2half years male and the other a 12 weeks girl pup, and you should have seen his performance when she landed. hated her. Now they are best friends allow anything off each other. So just takes time.

Apologies for taking your thread off track, but I felt something should be said
in your defence and I thought the comments were unfair. So any probs, just sing out Im sure you will get plenty of help.


----------



## suespoon (Jan 18, 2012)

My problem is similar but not entirely the same. I have a new doodle puppy, now aged 13 weeks, and a 2 year old doodle. The situation has gradually improved since the puppy arrived (4 weeks plus) and the dogs play fight a great deal, with no harm done on either side. they have been walked together, again with no real difficulty. The older dog is obviously jealous of the puppy and won't leave her alone, nudging at her all the time, and trying to manage her whatever she does. This is expected, but now we want to take them both out and let the puppy off the lead. The older dog keeps pushing the puppy when she tries to play, and of course, puppy wants to play chase with her, but is thwarted by the pushing! It definitely seems like bullying, albeit not intensive. My older dog doesn't like the 'in your face' behaviour of the puppy and has pinned her down a few times, so that puppy wees in fright, although there is no physical harm done. I have read as much as I can from this thread, and I would appreciate any direct advice - constructive only, please!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

suespoon said:


> My problem is similar but not entirely the same. I have a new doodle puppy, now aged 13 weeks, and a 2 year old doodle. The situation has gradually improved since the puppy arrived (4 weeks plus) and the dogs play fight a great deal, with no harm done on either side. they have been walked together, again with no real difficulty. The older dog is obviously jealous of the puppy and won't leave her alone, nudging at her all the time, and trying to manage her whatever she does. This is expected, but now we want to take them both out and let the puppy off the lead. The older dog keeps pushing the puppy when she tries to play, and of course, puppy wants to play chase with her, but is thwarted by the pushing! It definitely seems like bullying, albeit not intensive. My older dog doesn't like the 'in your face' behaviour of the puppy and has pinned her down a few times, so that puppy wees in fright, although there is no physical harm done. I have read as much as I can from this thread, and I would appreciate any direct advice - constructive only, please!


I would start a new thread if I was you!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> my three year old lhasa... 28-12-2011 10:43 PM Manoy Moneelil Constructive comments for the OP or me ?
> 
> *Thanks for the Red rep Manoy Moneelil!!!!!!*
> 
> The constructive comments were actually for you, for bullying the OP who was asking for help. At least I had the Balls to do it on the open forum and not sneak about red repping you!!!!!!!!


Oh, crikey! Not red repping, for heaven's sake. WHat is it wit some people the way they fire off red reps for the slightest comment. Blimey, if I did that every time someone criticised me my keyboard would be like a machine gun!


----------

